# Why do you like cats more than dogs?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

b/c we all know cats are better than dogs... 

i like them better because they're cleaner and are happy indoors... i dont have time for walking dogs or taking them out to relieve themselves.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't  NOBODY HATE ME! lol

I've always been a dog person. I LOVE my cat, but for the most part I find that dogs always want to love you, while cats love you when they want to... I'm needy and selfish and require constant love and admiration  

Cats are much less work though... especially on rainy days when the dog just wants to hang out in the rain and get all wet and muddy. Grrrr...

I love my cat and dog just as much, although in very different ways  Sadly, i think my cat loves me more than my dog does (she loves my mom more). One day when I'm on my own I'll have a dog that has no choice but to worship me!! :twisted: haha


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I actually get cats with very needy dispositions - and as close to a dog as they can be - but if I were to say something about liking a cat more... I would say I like them more because they are much cleaner and require fewer baths. Also - they don't eat their own poop or have to be monitored like a hawk. Sure... they get into stuff... but dogs are kinda nutty. Oh yeah... and if I let a cat eat out of a free-feeder... he doesn't gorge himself until he dies. Anyone else have this problem with their dogs? I could find them in a food induced coma if I left them alone with a bag of food.

On the other hand... I like dogs because they love you and want to be with you even more than some cats do. They require much more attention and monitoring, they MAKE you active and move around... where with a cat you might not get out as much. You meet more people when you have a dog... because they always want to pet your doggy. They give kisses (even though my cat gives me kisses too). Also - in some cases... having dogs means that if you pup something up higher out of their reach... that they can't get it... with cats... well... that theory is down the drain.

Ahhhh... kitties and puppies... love them so much!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Dogs are too noisy (I can't stand barking). They drool and slobber. The carpet is their litter box if you're not around when it's time to go. They are too dependant and can't be left alone for very long. And THEY ARE JUST NOT AS CUTE AS CATS.  

I don't hate dogs. It's just not the pet for me. I've always been a cat lover since I was a little kid.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Although I tend to lean on the "cat" side more...I LOVE my dogs. I have 3 dogs and 11 cats. Every time I think about my Kartamashad leaving me(which won't be soon since he is only 6)...and start to cry  Kartamashad is so loving and he is my first ever dog.

Abhay


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I like them equally for different reasons. I always thought I was more of a dog person, despite having had cats all my life ~ Jinx made me a cat person  . 

Dogs love you unconditionally, cats make you love them unconditionally. :lol: Actually, they both have their ups and down, cats don't get into as much trouble and don't vocalize as loudly, which is a plus. But dogs don't ignore you as much as cats do, and dogs can be taught to do more tricks (not that cats can't be, I think they're actually smarter, I just think they are so independant and aloof that they don't want to follow our every wish and command :wink: ) On the other hand, dogs can't soar through the air after DaBird or do all those neat acrobatics cats can.

BTW, I have a dog, but not with me. When I moved I couldn't bring her. We had to move suddenly and I could not find a place that would take dogs in my price range  . i was devastated. The good news is that my grandma _adores_ my dog and has a _huge_ backyard, so she (my dog) lives there, and it's just a few miles away, so I can see her all the time.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Both species are equaly dear to me - I see so much beauty in both. It is unfair not to like one over the other. The main reason is a person not having any/ or no positive experiences with cats or dogs. I used to call myself a dog person until Frosty and Cheerio ..and all of the other cats came into my life. I have learned to love and care for them =Cats - as well. I appreciate and love tremendously cats and dogs. It makes me sad sometimes to see people chose one over the other...but I understand that it is a matter of personality, lifestyle.

Dogs are very important to me - they have been a helping hand for human kind in rescues, finding narcotics, guns..etc for a long time. The require more interraction than cats do. But this doesn't mean that cats require little ..just a little less :wink:


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't.  I love them both though, very much.. but dogs are my first love, even though my family had a cat first. My dog is just my everything, she is my one true pet - the rest like me, love me, hate me, whatever - yes, even the other dogs! - but my Oreo is my baby. Spittles, I know what you mean about getting upset thinking about your baby leaving you, I get like that too. And now Oreo's 9 already.  

But I love my cats too. When I got Joey I was overjoyed - the dog my fiance and I have is very very very needy. He needs constant attention and constant supervision, he needs lots of play and lots of training and just lots of everything. I know he's worth it and I love him, but it is SO draining. Joey was like a breath of fresh air - I don't really have to pay attention to them if I am just too tired or in a bad mood. But they're soft and sweet and make me smile. Joey runs around like a banshee, he purrs and rolls around in esctacy when you pet him (usually, unless he's in bansee-mode)... and it just lifts my heart.

Guess that's true of all my pets, though. They make me laugh and smile (and cry and curse...).

Cats I think are different and sometimes better than dogs because they require so much less. But on that same hand, you can't bring them with you on walks or depend on them the same way.

It all depends on my mood. :wink:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I love dogs, but I admit that I like cats better. I think that it's because I was nearly gutted by a dog when I was a little kid. I still get nervous around large dogs, but I've mostly gotten over my fear. 

Yes, I still have the scar.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I love dogs....as long as I don't have to live with them. They're a little too needy, can be smelly, and the whole drool thing *eeew* I hate just the sound of a dog licking its lips. *uck*

Cats need you, but they don't like to show it. You have to earn their affection, it doesn't just come automatically. They're self-sufficient and usually self-entertaining. They're clean, quiet (usually), and on rainy days make the best snuggle partners.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Now I think that everyone here who dislikes dogs has simply been around the wrong ones  

My dog doesn't drool (except when I've got something tasty she wants) isn't noisy (unless someone is at the door... but then she's just "protecting" us from the evil stranger) and doesn't use the floor as a bathroom. 

I guess puppies are a lot more work (but so are kittens) but now that's she's a mature older woman, she's wonderful!

If everyone is working, she can be trusted at home by herself. She doesn't terrorize the cat, doesn't get into anything to make a mess, and waits until we're home to potty outside.

Now I'm not trying to make everyone a dog person (ok... yes I am :lol: ) but just want you to see how wonderful dogs can be!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I've had and been around dogs, lots of wonderful dogs (really  ) I don't like them. There are certain behavior traits that are common to dogs, just like there are ones that are common to cats, and I'd rather not, thank you.


----------



## kim (Jul 20, 2004)

i have to agree - i adore my cat, but my dog is my soulmate, my true heart dog. 

frankie the cat is adorable, sweet, funny..but shes a cat. 

bowie is constantly in tune to what i feel - concerned about what i am doing, thinking about me and what he can do to be by me. he is happy to spend all day long in my bed if i am sick, cuddling with me (ad yes, not going outside to the bathroom). if he feels i am threatened he will protect me. if he thinks i am sad, he acts like his goofy self. he thinks, anticipates, and enjoys any and all time he can get with me. 

all my animals are well cared for, loved and adored - but bowie (and any dog) hold a higher place. i grew up as a kid sleeping next to the dog - he was my babysitter. i never slept a night without the dog in my bed.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I've also been jumped/attacked by a lot of dogs, starting in childhood, and it definitely has had an effect on my attitude toward them. I also have a theory that I've grown to react to things in a cat-like way, as I'm very sensitive to things like dog smell, drool, and panting...it all just seems so offensive to me (and my husband, who used to be a major-league "dog guy" reports a similar experience now that he's been working with cats a lot, and he's been having a LOT of trouble with dogs disliking him that he didn't have before). I think a lot of it has to do with body language, too...I interpret dog signals more like a cat, and it leads to some crossed wires.

I dunno...I have really good luck in dealing with sighthounds (and most of the breeders I've met have said that "cat people" tend to do well with sighthounds), but as a rule, I am VERY careful around dogs (going through the dog runs to the laundry room at the shelter is torture for me...and after seeing how the dogs react to me, they don't let me any closer than that! :roll: ) I did pretty well with Scamp the sheltie, though (who, now that he has had his tumors removed and is on thyroid medication, is *finally* starting to act like a sheltie...stuck to the ceiling, bouncing off the furniture, etc instead of lying like a rug on the floor), but I did a lot of research on dog body language and training so that I'd be ready.

I don't think it's a character failing, though...I am absolutely mad for certain types of dogs (more breeds than I can count), think they're beautiful, adore them from afar...but don't consider myself prepared to own any of them. Cats, OTOH, I do well with, especially "problem" kitties...so I figure I'll do more good by playing to my own strengths.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Like my very wise Gran said about the 3 husbands she had lost when I ask her which she loved most. "All of them but for different reasone"
I had dogs for years. Loved them dearly. But with my very busy schedule I don't feel it is fair to them. With my cats. As long as the litter box is clean there is fresh water and the food bowl is full they will only fuss a little when I get home late. 
I don't have to walk them, don't have to get up in the middle of the night to let them out. And they don't keep the neighbors up half the night. Last night I spent half the night listening to the neighbors dogs bark. I finally went over there and knocked on their door at 3:00 am. They said they hadn't heard them. Don't know how they couldn't. The neighbor on the other side of me ask me this morning if they kept me up too.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I like cats because they don't smell, and because they don't always have a goofy look on their faces.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

Annissa said:


> I love dogs, but I admit that I like cats better. I think that it's because I was nearly gutted by a dog when I was a little kid. I still get nervous around large dogs, but I've mostly gotten over my fear.
> 
> Yes, I still have the scar.


i, too, have a nice scar on my rump and arm


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I like them equally..but I have always had more cats than dogs since childhood (at the time it was my parents choice like 1 dog to 2,3+ cats and so on) so I'm more familiar with cats.
And there's something in my personality that gets along better with cats than dogs too; not the familiar one's independent, the other isn't..I think all pets are dependent on us, just they show it in different manner.


----------



## Javern (Sep 16, 2004)

a 'meow' is much more pleasing to the ear at 6am breakfast call than a 'WOOF'


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

Ive never really liked dogs.When I was 6 this huge black dog chased me on my bike,eventually knocked my bike over,and ripped holes in the tires.When I was 8,I was walking home from school drinking a milkshake and a dog barked and it scared me so bad that I jammed the straw of the milkshake into the roof of my mouth.A dog near my sis's apartment tortured a small cat and eventually killed it.I was walking home from school at about 10 or 11 and a dog chased me for at least 3 minutes as I pathetically ran home with it at my heals.

So yeah....plus I was raised around cats my whole life and LOVE them.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I like dogs. And I'm sure if I had one of my own, I'd love it, if it was like a cat.  I am very picky about the type of dog. I don't care for dogs that are slobbery, hyper, jumpy, or clumsy -- as in knocking everything over with their tail. I prefer dogs with short hair. And aside from greyhounds and boxers, I prefer small dogs. And THOSE are a few reasons I am a cat person.  

I love their warm smushy snuggly bodies, I love their purr, I love it when they are calm and walk on you delicately, rather than jump up and shove you out of the way like a dog. I love their independence -- the way they can go to the potty themselves and clean themselves. I love it because they are quiet, (compared to a barking dog) and I love it that if they need to be the center of attention, they do it in a regal way, not a pushy, loud, whiney way. I know that there are exceptions to all of these things, and I've met some very well-mannered dogs. If a dog is like this, then I can't see why I wouldn't like it just as much as a cat.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I think people like dogs a lot because they are more "human." They have human needs and make human expressions - they are much easier to read. Cats, on the other hand, are mysterious. They don't have the same facial expressions that dogs do; they communicate in their own way. For example purring, chriping, meowing. They also love you on _their_ terms. There's something humbling about a little creature thinking they are superior to you, but that's what makes it so pleasing when they Choose to hangout with you! 

I like dogs, don't get me wrong, I have just never owned one.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, my feelings are about the same as a lot of the other posters. I've always had cats, I was raised all my life with them. I've had dogs also. I love dogs dearly, but I just prefer cats.

Dogs get excited and jump all over you, _some_ drool, they are just plain messier than cats. If I had a dog, I'd have a small one. I like small dogs. My Mom has a small dog that is truly her baby. The dog loves her, is soooo spoiled to her. She uses her puppy pad things just great, *however*, when the dog goes anywhere else, my home for example, she will *not* use the puppy pads, just the floor. LoL

Anyway, I'm just a cat person. My luck with dogs just hasn't been good, though I know some folks do extremely well with them.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

It's really interesting reading all these posts about likes and dislikes about cats and dogs.

At first I thought I wouldn't like the drool or the kisses or the attention I would have to put into a dog... but the more I think about it... the more I think I would like it. Having a dog is somewhat like having a child - you have to watch them like a hawk and they really teach you serious... SERIOUS responsibility.

I can't wait until I get the dog of my choice... it will be so much fun to brush her and love her!

In closing to my second post - I think I'll always have just one dog. I thought I might want two (and god only knows I'll probably have 2 anyway knowing me) but I think it would be lots and lots of work - and I'd just rather have another cat than have another pup. I think I'll always have more cats though - they are just my cup of tea.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i don't really mind dogs...but i'll never own one. too slobbery, too stinky, too loud, too needy, too high-maintenance, and some dogs...too unpredictable. i don't know how many times i've almost had my face snapped off just because the dog was excited to see me. it especially sucks when the dog is over 75 pounds...


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

I love all of our animals the same. I would be heartbroken if anything happened to any of them.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I grew up with dogs, we always had one. I loved those puppies so much! After college, while living in my first apartment, my sister called me up and asked if I wanted her cat (Her third son was allergic). So, I thought about it and said sure, why not. I must say, when I got Kitty, I was like...what do you do with this animal. Well, needless to say, it didn't take long for the conversion to take place. I've gone from a dog lover to a cat lover! Now, when I go over to my folks' place and the dog is all over me (not jumping, just pushing his head in my hand and smelling me and stuff), I just want him to get away. Dogs are so insistive on attention. When you go to a cat house, the cat sizes you up, watches you, then comes over to see if you want to pet it. Then when it's had enough, it goes and finds it's own spot to relax and enjoy the company. I don't even know how to pet a dog anymore. It's different than how I pet a cat. I don't know, I love how cats are smarter than dogs. I enjoy watches Thomas play for hours by himself, he thinks of so many things to do. The only things the dogs I know do by themselves is go to great lengths to steal food. Anyway, long post...Just wanted to say why I've been converted!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't hate dogs, but I much prefer cats. Like several of you, I had a bad experience with a big dog attacking me as a child. I am still a little frightened of large dogs I don't know or are acting aggressively.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*cots over dogs*

I like them both pretty much equal but since my first and only dog, my best frend ever, died i never wanted another one really. So i got a cat instead


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Cats are soft, smell nice, can lay on your lap and purr. What more could you want?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Doeremi said:


> Cats are soft, smell nice, can lay on your lap and purr. What more could you want?


That was very simply put, but it really hits the nail on the head. There are few better feelings than a kitty purring on your lap.


----------



## Pogiebate (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to say I like both pretty much the same 

Growing up we always had animals.
From miniture goats to horses!
I have seen more mean cats than dogs in my lifetime LOL.

I had a cat attack me by jumping and with claws out at me 8O 
I have never really been attacked by a dog though.
Shoot I had a rabbit that bit me and I still have the scar LOLOL!

But I like them both just because I like all critters I guess.
There is nothing I don't like about either animal. 

I love my 11 lb kitty Waz clear up to my 140 lb Rottweiler, Charlie :lol: 
and all of them in between.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love both! I miss my collie so much since his death. Cats and dogs are both family members- with different admirable qualities.


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~* (Sep 12, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> I love both! I miss my collie so much since his death. Cats and dogs are both family members- with different admirable qualities.


I also love both kinds of creatures. They both have their unique qualities and, ups and downs.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Gudewife said:


> I dunno...I have really good luck in dealing with sighthounds (and most of the breeders I've met have said that "cat people" tend to do well with sighthounds)


That's true for me. I never wanted a dog until I met a greyhound; I still can't imagine having any other breed. They are very cat-like. It's true that dogs are more needy than a cat, but that comes with pros and cons...I get more exercise with my dog than I would if I were cat-only; it is also good for the mood if I'm feeling depressed b/c I HAVE to focus on something other than myself. 

My relationship with Willow is very different from my relationship with my cats. I am still more of a cat person in general, but I do love my greyhound (and most greyhounds) very much. I am also very protective of her...I don't like to hear anyone disparage her, or greys, or dogs...  Just like I really dislike it when people say they don't like cats...I always figure there's something a little wrong with them...


----------



## Gill Osborne (Sep 7, 2003)

Couldn't agree more...always feel rather sorry for folks who say they don't like cats/dogs/animals - they really don't know what they are missing,do they? Ok, so they are a lot of work and commitment and can be messy at times but the unconditional love they give is priceless! Give me an animal of any sort any time LOL 
Would be hard pushed to decide which I prefer most - cats or dogs? I've grown up surrounded by both and they are both special but in different ways! I used to go to obedience classes and compete in shows with my little crossbreed Lady and she was my very best friend for 17 years until her death in 1996 - it took me a year before I could talk to anyone about her without crying my eyes out! 
Then, a year later, I got my cat Susie and she was SUCH a character...so unbelievably naughty and bossy but she WAS wonderful. My husband and I were her slaves and we were absolutely devastated when she didn't come home one day! 
Since then we have both been working long hours and it wouldn't have been fair to have any pets but we have just moved to the countryside and plan to just work part-time in the future. We are renting a lovely cottage from a farmer and he did originally state 'no pets allowed' BUT I'm sure he meant dogs just in case they got out and chased his cows and sheep...we are thinking about asking him if it would be ok to get a cat when we see him later this week. A house is just not a home without animals around the place, is it? 
So, cats or dogs??? I want both!!! And preferably two of each...at least LOL 

GILL


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~* (Sep 12, 2004)

There is one boy in my class who is very ignorant. He has never had an experience with a cat and still he says that they are stupid and foul. He says that dogs rule, cats drool. 
And quite frankly, that sounds like a five year old. :| 

Also, cats and dogs both are great, if you like one, it doesn't mean the other is bad.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He is probably quoting from the movie,  Incredible Journey. Did you see it? Sassy, the cat said "Cats rule; dogs drool." I think he's just tring to get a reaction from you. Just ignore it!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> He is probably quoting from the movie,  Incredible Journey. Did you see it? Sassy, the cat said "Cats rule; dogs drool." I think he's just tring to get a reaction from you. Just ignore it!


Isn't the one where they say that called Homeward Bound?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're right, ForJazz! Is Incredible Journey part ll? Where did I get that....? Hmmm, I have the video tape too. Duh!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> You're right, ForJazz! Is Incredible Journey part ll? Where did I get that....? Hmmm, I have the video tape too. Duh!


It's based on the same story, isn't it? I vaguely remember The Incredible Journey. It was a good flick.


----------

